# Major brags!



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Took two of the puppies, Mikasa and Ouzo (Marcato's
Katmandu) to a puppy match in Ohio on Saturday and came back with great results!

At the morning match, Mikasa was BOB/G1/Best Puppy in Match!!

At the afternoon match, Ouzo was BOB/G1! So proud of my puppies!

Here's Ouzo!









And Meep 









And THEN I get a post on my Facebook wall stating that Moto, Marcato's Fire Inside went reserve winners dog to a 3 point major in Louisville, Kentucky!! This makes Moto Wesson's first ROM qualifier!!!!!

I repossessed Moto back in December due to neglect. He weighed only 31.6 pounds at 6 months old.

This is how he started









And a friend made this for me


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Your dogs are absolutely georgeous! If I were you, I too would be extremely proud! Congratulations!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations! I'm excited for you!


----------



## CrissyF (Feb 6, 2015)

Gorgeous dogs, congratulations on your wins!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'll trade you Russell for the Meep.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

dogfaeries said:


> I'll trade you Russell for the Meep.


You'll have to pry her from my cold, dead hands 

More Moto Moto and Ouzo!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

congratulations, beautiful dogs you have there.


----------

